
TCL came out of nowhere to capture the US TV market. Up next: cheap phones - hhs
https://www.protocol.com/tcl-roku-tv-profit-smartphone
======
throw0101a
Perhaps I'm an old fogey, but every time I see "TCL" my first thought is
towards the programming language.

